# Question,



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a old classic frill with respitory system problems, just heavy beathing. The question is would this bird carry it on to his young if i breed out of him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think there is bacterial and viral respitory problems, but either way, he should not be expected to feed and care for young if he is not well... you should only breed healthy birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I would think that it would be too much for him, and too much to expect him to be able to raise babies. That is stressful enough without respiratory problems. As far as passing it on, that would all depend on what is causing his problems. Wouldn't be fair to him to breed him though.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Once the bird is treated and cured, he'll be fine for breeding. Are you giving him any medication now?

Hugh


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Believe they meant to breed him WITH the problem. It's a given that if treated and the problem was gone, that he would be fine for breeding. Unless it is something chronic that they can't get rid of.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Be careful with respitory because as Jay3 if it's chronic it can be difficult to get rid of.

I just finished treating a 07 modena mag cock, one that I treated twice before as the medication said (7 -10 days) this time I treated for 21 days straight with doxycycline (not sure on the spelling) with no grit or calcium. He seems to be fine, they just laid their second egg yesterday. If the problem reoccurs then I think it's time to go in a different direction.

Walter


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Covenant Loft said:


> Be careful with respitory because as Jay3 if it's chronic it can be difficult to get rid of.
> 
> I just finished treating a 07 modena mag cock, one that I treated twice before as the medication said (7 -10 days) this time I treated for 21 days straight with doxycycline (not sure on the spelling) with no grit or calcium. He seems to be fine, they just laid their second egg yesterday. If the problem reoccurs then I think it's time to go in a different direction.
> 
> Walter


Hope you got it this time. That can be very frustrating and worrisome. Lets hope it's gone for good.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Separate him, treat him, then let him breed once he's healthy


----------

